# Now Availble For Work (NJ)



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

I am available for work in the NJ area, l have:

1 GMC 2500HD ext./8' bed with 8' Western
1 John Deere 250 skid steer with 8' FCC pusher
2 Honda 2-stage 24" blowers
? As many laborers need to shovel, snow blow, hand salt


----------

